# More sad animal news in the world!



## Grogshla (Feb 10, 2014)

Marius the giraffe killed at Copenhagen Zoo and fed to lions


----------



## zulu (Feb 10, 2014)

So they butcher the girraffe with the public watching ,surely they could of sold it or something . Must have administration there in copenhagen like the NSW OEH that dont live in the real world.


----------



## BrownHash (Feb 10, 2014)

In other news, scientists are one step closer to proving that a lions natural diet does not consist solely of tofu. 

In a less sarcastic note, its good to see that they didn't waste the animal and used it as an educational tool.


----------



## princessparrot (Feb 10, 2014)

With all them offers other zoos gave them


----------



## CrystalMoon (Feb 10, 2014)

A lion's gotta eat, I don't like that they did it  but If I had a $ for every time I have been called "cruel" for feeding rodents to Pythons I would be very rich.... To be honest I have no real basis for my distaste other than I think Giraffe's are cute, I am also not sure if they are endangered or not? I suppose if People found it "horrible" to watch, they could of walked/turned away.


----------



## NickGeee (Feb 10, 2014)

Now that's just screwed...
Not feeding to the lions, jus they had no reason to kill it... What was the reason? Inbreeding? Couldn't they just have like desexed it?


----------



## Burnerism (Feb 10, 2014)

Yeah because it's so much diffrent then feeding snakes rats. Oh wait giraffes are "cute" so it's not ok..


----------



## Bredli1956 (Feb 10, 2014)

The reason they killed the giraffe is because they didn't want to get inbreeds yet Poland wanted it and the zoo was in Denmark


----------



## Varanoidea (Feb 10, 2014)

I wonder why they didn't accept any of the offers to buy him.


----------



## Muzman (Feb 10, 2014)

I'm gonna make the assumption that the zoo made their decision after taking all the options into consideration. I dont think they did it for kicks or for a public reaction but stranger things have happened.


----------



## butters (Feb 10, 2014)

A similar situation exists here in Australia but the local organization is called ARAZPA. 

Even if Australian ARAZPA zoos can find a new home for an animal if the new owner in Australia isn't a member of ARAZPA then it's no go.


----------



## Rogue5861 (Feb 10, 2014)

It sucks they couldnt find another suitable zoo to take him, it guess its just like dogs at a pound.

Glad they didnt waste the opportunity to dissect and study the animal before feeding its remains to carnivores. 

Clearly they are doing alright in the girrafe breeding programs that they dont need to keep all animals, would of been nice to see it reintroduced into the wild though.


Rick


----------



## BrownHash (Feb 10, 2014)

Just a bit more information, the Zoo in questions is a member of the European Association of Zoos and Aquaria (EAZA). Like ARAZPA, zoos that are members of this group can only sell animals to other member zoos. This is to maintain a certain level of quality and control of animals and their environment and to stop the illegal trade of exotic animals. Of all the other EAZA zoos, none were able to (or wanted to) take the animals due to the genetics of the individual animals being well represented within the EAZA zoos. It is simply a case of the welfare of the Giraffe population within these zoos taking priority of the individual. Sterilising the animal provides its own issues, with behavioral changes to the animals as well as having an animal taking up resources of other giraffes that provide a greater service to the zoo population. 

People may find it sad that this happened, but the reality of the situation is that zoos aren't all just fluffy animals and warming fuzzy feelings. Zoo's provide a much more important service than that. 

I hope that the people that find what happened at this zoo as disgusting don't ever visit a zoo or wildlife park, eat meat or use animal by products; as I believe that may be a bit hypocritical. 

Mike


----------



## Boiga (Feb 10, 2014)

Why allow them to procreate in the first place if the result would heighten the chances of inbreeding?


----------



## Senator358 (Feb 11, 2014)

Boiga said:


> Why allow them to procreate in the first place if the result would heighten the chances of inbreeding?



Same reason we breed rats for our snakes. The lions were hungry :lol:

What has the world come to when a a lion can't eat a giraffe. Everyone's gone a bit soft!!


----------



## princessparrot (Feb 11, 2014)

I think I'm going to need my baby boy with me to be able to sleep for afew nights...

It was sad enough but The skinning and feeding him to lions is discusting and doing it in front of public is just horrid(in my opinion). 
For some reason The buffolo and stuff they breed at like mogo zoo and that specifically for the purpose of feeding lions/tigers seems like nothing compared to this.

now that I think about it I've kind of gone of supporting zoos, with the larger animals(especially ones like lions,orcas ect) unless it's specifically to breed and protect them from extinction(eg rhinos) 
i think they should just be left where they are ment to be. I know I prefer to see animals in their natural habitat than in captivity any day


----------



## OldestMagician (Feb 11, 2014)

It was killed humanely and I can understand their reasoning behind it. They also used it for educational purposes and didn't waste the meat. If they didn't feed the lions the giraffe meat they'd be eating something else that had been killed for it. 
Personally I think it's a good outcome. There'd have been no fuss if it was a cow. They're obviously confident enough in their breeding programmes that they don't see the need to inbreed.


----------



## princessparrot (Feb 12, 2014)

Jane: Marius the giraffe isn't the only one | HLNtv.com


----------



## Jazzz (Feb 12, 2014)

BrownHash said:


> Just a bit more information, the Zoo in questions is a member of the European Association of Zoos and Aquaria (EAZA). Like ARAZPA, zoos that are members of this group can only sell animals to other member zoos. This is to maintain a certain level of quality and control of animals and their environment and to stop the illegal trade of exotic animals. Of all the other EAZA zoos, none were able to (or wanted to) take the animals due to the genetics of the individual animals being well represented within the EAZA zoos. It is simply a case of the welfare of the Giraffe population within these zoos taking priority of the individual. Sterilising the animal provides its own issues, with behavioral changes to the animals as well as having an animal taking up resources of other giraffes that provide a greater service to the zoo population.
> 
> People may find it sad that this happened, but the reality of the situation is that zoos aren't all just fluffy animals and warming fuzzy feelings. Zoo's provide a much more important service than that.
> 
> ...



Im not saying i agree or disagree with the killing but this is actually incorrect.

Yorkshire wildlife park said that they could take him and they have a bachelor group of giraffes, which means no threat of inbreeding, and the space to take him. They are a EAZA certified zoo and have take a young male giraffe off Copenhagen before which is in their bachelor group currently.


----------



## crocodile_dan (Feb 13, 2014)

ARAZPA is now ZAA.


----------



## princessparrot (Feb 13, 2014)

Not more of them!?!?
Second giraffe named Marius at risk of being put down in Denmark | World news | theguardian.com

WARNING! Do not name your giraffe Marius!


----------



## JackTheHerper (Feb 13, 2014)

The Lions got a feed and there is a few people upset, what's the problem? people go out and slaughter animals so we can have a nice steak for dinner.


----------



## Brownbird (Feb 13, 2014)

It is unlikely the the giraffe was 'slaughtered in front of a crowd', the lion were fed with people watching as they probably do every other day. This time the fur was a different colour....


----------



## Flaviruthless (Feb 13, 2014)

If you're offended by it you should watch the BBC (or Channel 4, I can't remember which one) interview with the Zoo's representative. It's very important to ensure that the animals kept in captivity are genetically diverse - otherwise there is essentially no point to having a breeding program. The zoo couldn't send the giraffe to other zoos that had applied because it would be taking up space that could be occupied by an animal that represented better genetic diversity.

The giraffe was dissected in front of a crowd and played an important educational role before it was then used as food for some of the other animals - I find this practice to be very reasonable and responsible; the animal was already dead so why waste any opportunity to educate or further use the animal? It would have been a waste to simply burn or bury it.

If recessive genetic disorders become prevalent in captive populations due to a decrease in genetic diversity among the animals utilised then they cannot be used to further increase wild populations of these giraffes. Why would you breed two more related animals because it's seen as 'nicer'? It is better for the population to have greater diversity, it's not about what's nice or nasty - this was entirely necessary.


----------



## Djbowker (Feb 13, 2014)

princessparrot said:


> I think I'm going to need my baby boy with me to be able to sleep for afew nights...
> 
> It was sad enough but The skinning and feeding him to lions is discusting and doing it in front of public is just horrid(in my opinion).
> For some reason The buffolo and stuff they breed at like mogo zoo and that specifically for the purpose of feeding lions/tigers seems like nothing compared to this.
> ...



Except in a zoo they can't be shot by poachers, and they raise public awareness.
Seeing animals in their natural habitat is great, but zoos are needed for the survival of many species, due to the greatest predator on the planet.


----------



## princessparrot (Feb 13, 2014)

Djbowker said:


> Except in a zoo they can't be shot by poachers, and they raise public awareness.
> Seeing animals in their natural habitat is great, but zoos are needed for the survival of many species, due to the greatest predator on the planet.


I think your thinking of a sanctuary


----------



## Rlpreston (Feb 13, 2014)

So let me get this straight;

If I offered everyone on this site the opportunity to give me/sell their feeder rodents/insects and they didn't take me up on my generous offer, that would be an outrage too right? 

I hope all those people thinking this is deplorable don't feed any of their pets animal products and are vegan. Otherwise I call hypocrite! 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Wild~Touch (Feb 13, 2014)

Most people have no idea of what happens to those beautiful thoroughbred racehorses (or for that matter most horses) at the end of their time or if they are no longer useful

Most go for pet meat if they haven't been given a lethal dose to put them down

It's reality children


----------



## Leasdraco (Feb 13, 2014)

The decision would have been at least respectable if they had not let the public see it done. In my opinion seeing it would be almost as bad as watching them release the giraffe directly into the lion enclosure.


----------



## princessparrot (Feb 13, 2014)

Leasdraco said:


> The decision would have been at least respectable if they had not let the public see it done. In my opinion seeing it would be almost as bad as watching them release the giraffe directly into the lion enclosure.


I deffinetly agree with this.
this is what I have been thinking but I suck at wording.

if they had just killed him out the back where no one could see and stuff. 

i think if they hadn't of made it into such a big deal and kept it to themselves there wouldn't be all this carry on!


----------



## Rlpreston (Feb 13, 2014)

Leasdraco said:


> The decision would have been at least respectable if they had not let the public see it done. In my opinion seeing it would be almost as bad as watching them release the giraffe directly into the lion enclosure.



Ignorance is bliss hey?! 




I'm all for humans being accountable for our choices. My kids know where their food comes from, as well as the pet food we use, why not be aware of how the animals we cage are maintained? As was said before, if you really didn't want to watch you could have walked away! 


I liken this to the people who visit the crocodile 'parks' in the NT/QLD the. Are appalled to learn that they are operating farms. Welcome to the real world! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## tahnia666 (Feb 13, 2014)

I don't know that I'd have cared to watch, but then I apologize to the cute dead rats I feed my snake. What do people think lions eat? Lettuce? I turned my head last time I was at werribee open range when they fed the big cats some creatures hindquarters, but again, carnivores, they eat meat. I'm not sure what the problem is? 
I think a one baby herbivore is just as cute as the next one. 

Sent from my HTC Velocity 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiliqua (Feb 13, 2014)

> I think your thinking of a sanctuary


Not having a go, but how do you suppose a sanctuary contains it's animals?


----------



## Leasdraco (Feb 13, 2014)

tahnia666 said:


> I don't know that I'd have cared to watch, but then I apologize to the cute dead rats I feed my snake. What do people think lions eat? Lettuce? I turned my head last time I was at werribee open range when they fed the big cats some creatures hindquarters, but again, carnivores, they eat meat. I'm not sure what the problem is?
> I think a one baby herbivore is just as cute as the next one.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Velocity 4G using Tapatalk



I don't have any problem at all with carnivores eating, or any other natural behaviour of an animal. Today I bagged up kangaroo meat to be frozen for pet food(my job, in case that sounds odd) 
Its just the idea of visitors being allowed to watch the zookeepers put down one of their (healthy) animals.


----------



## Becceles (Feb 13, 2014)

I don't believe the public watched the animal get euthanised, they were able to watch the dissection. It wasn't out in a 'public' space, they knew what they were going to see. The zoo made the right call to maintain a good genetic gene pool for the future of the species.

Chief of Copenhagen Zoo Speaks Out About Giraffe Controversy | I ****ing Love Science

Here is a good overview, mods please delete if not allowed.


----------



## beastcreature (Feb 14, 2014)

I think it's safe to say those outraged have little to no understanding of the important role genetic diversity plays in a healthy population.


----------



## moosenoose (Feb 14, 2014)

They should have held a BBQ. Giraffe is probably pretty tasty!


----------



## Ramsayi (Feb 14, 2014)

moosenoose said:


> They should have held a BBQ. Giraffe is probably pretty tasty!



Was going to ask what giraffe tasted like,especially marinated ribs.


----------



## critterguy (Feb 14, 2014)

I agree with why they culled the animal, but doing it in front of the public and cutting it up in front of them isn't on, not everyone is used to seeing stuff killed, let alone dissected, some mighten have wanted to watch but watched on out of shock/horror.

By the way I'm all for feeding of the animals pre-prepared meat or them hunting down live prey on docco's but not so keen to see the dissection process leading up to the feeding or real keen on watching them tear animals apart, am fine with blood and carving up meat, not so much the guts and other parts of the animal.


----------



## Ramsayi (Feb 14, 2014)

How dare they cut it up in front of the public.Now those people know that meat comes from supermarkets is a myth.
Bit like being told that santa doesn't exist.


----------



## critterguy (Feb 14, 2014)

It's about decency to the animal, they just treated it like another bit meat to be carved up for the lions instead of a newborn animal that they'd put plenty of care into seeing created and birthed. They could have done a abortion when they first knew of the pregnancy or not let the animals inbreed to begin with.

Just because animals eat other animals doesn't mean that people want to see it or see the dissection process, not eveyone is immune to death and slaughter like some of you or are saddists. 
I agree with the ignorance is bliss commment, just because I eat meat doesn't mean I would enjoy going out see a cute young lamb killed and carved up or a pig get it's throat slit and mutilated etc.

As to the watching part, plenty of people can't help watching something out of horror or shock, just like in watching cringe worthy or freaky bits in movies that you know are coming but can't help but watch when they do but alot more real.
So not everyone exposed to that would have wanted to watch or not be affected by it.


----------



## princessparrot (Feb 14, 2014)

critterguy said:


> It's about decency to the animal, they just treated it like another bit meat to be carved up for the lions instead of a newborn animal that they'd put plenty of care into seeing created and birthed. They could have done a abortion when they first knew of the pregnancy or not let the animals inbreed to begin with.
> 
> Just because animals eat other animals doesn't mean that people want to see it or see the dissection process, not eveyone is immune to death and slaughter like some of you or are saddists.
> I agree with the ignorance is bliss commment, just because I eat meat doesn't mean I would enjoy going out see a cute young lamb killed and carved up or a pig get it's throat slit and mutilated etc.
> ...


I wasn't quite as against it till I dreamt being there when it happened...
I don't like the thought of any animal being killed, dissected ect let alone watching it happen!
as I'm sure a lot of u have probably figured by now I'm vegetarian and have been since I was 5 when I first found out it came from animals but at the same time I know some animals are just made to and need to eat it but I think things like this are abit over the top...
if he wants to experiment and dissect all these animals I'd suggest him to more go into the science lab thing instead of a zoo....


----------



## moosenoose (Feb 14, 2014)

Personally I think it's fine that something like this happens once in a while - a reality check so-to-speak. Too many people in society these days that think meat comes from the ground or is created in a lab somewhere.

Back in earlier days when you farmed and cared for your own produce, death was a part of life; and with that I believe comes an element of compassion, respect and thanksgiving. These days the only things the vast majority of people seem to care about is how cheap they can buy their meat without a care in the world for how it was kept; and to a degree that compassion & respect is lost. Vegetarians obviously do care hence their lifestyle change...but don't get me started on vegans - you guys wouldn't exist without your carnivore ancestors & a bunch of scientists helping to create a range of supplements to keep you rolling along & functioning normally (jokes).

So if this particular euthanasia wasn’t cruel, and the zoo weighed up the pros and cons (no doubt consulting with people far more knowledgeable & compassionate than most in the care & upkeep of giraffes) – So what was/is the issue? From my perspective the issue is that society that has become far too removed; perhaps sheltered is a better word; towards death, passing judgement & where we sit in the scale of things. As long as it was done humanely & there is a long-term conservation aspect to it; I have no issue with what was done.


----------



## Senator358 (Feb 14, 2014)

[MENTION=39804]critterguy[/MENTION] what do you not understand?? It has been said many times in this thread, and in the articles, that the dissection was not performed in front of the general public. It was done in front of an audience that wanted to be there. Not everyone thinks there is a problem with science and that's exactly what it is. Plenty of people, including myself, would have been very interested to see this. I'm of the belief that if you eat meat then you should also be willing to kill it.


----------



## critterguy (Feb 15, 2014)

Sorry, didn't see the bits mentioning if was done in front of a select audience and not just the normal audience, that's different then.


----------



## cement (Feb 16, 2014)

By my standards, what happened to the giraffe foal is entirely acceptable. It was thought out, done humanely, and the best outcome that could be acheived by this act, was. 
I kill and eat meat. Have done for years. Be it fish or whatever. It is not disgusting to butcher and clean a carcass for the table, it is not disgusting to kill an animal to eat, it is not disgusting to ensure that healthy populations of rare and endangered animals is done properly. The life of one to ensure the survival of many.
What is disgusting, is having no respect for the animal, killing without proper reason, wasting life, and knowingly breeding defected animals.
There are people in this very hobby that do worse within their own collections of snakes, then the zoo at Copenhagen did with the giraffe foal.


----------



## zulu (Feb 17, 2014)

Arrrr Marius heres your ryhe bread , ze little Marius stuck his head out and i shot him right through ze brain ,nothing much has changed over the years LOL


----------



## MathersD (Feb 17, 2014)

audience or public , no one would be tied down and forced to watch , i believe that being open about how and what they do is always better than doing it behind closed doors and play " brocken telephone " , they respected the animal by not wasting it .


----------



## zulu (Feb 18, 2014)

They did it as a protest basically ,they would do it away from the public normally without all the hooplah.


----------



## Burnerism (Feb 18, 2014)

LOL @ give it an abortion hahahaha


----------



## princessparrot (Mar 27, 2014)

Danish zoo that killed Marius the giraffe puts down four lions | World news | theguardian.com


----------



## butters (Mar 27, 2014)

And that is bad because?


----------



## saintanger (Mar 28, 2014)

they did kill him in front of the public and in front of kids Marius the giraffe dissected at Copenhagen zoo - video | World news | theguardian.com

also he was not euthanised but shot in the head with a bolt gun. and now this same zoo has killed 2 "older" lions and their 10 month old cubs to make way for 1 new male. if the lions were that old they would not be still breeding and raising 2 healthy cubs. 

to me it looks like they knew they were gonna kill these animals but let them breed anyway and now killed 2 healthy cubs.

if i found out there was a genetic problem with one of my dogs or reptiles i would never kill them, i'd desex them or find them another home for them. 

i understand the lions need to eat but what about that giraffes right to live, its a zoo not the african wild. other zoos wanted to take him and were willing to pay for him, he could of had a great long life but they choose to kill him instead.

and now they want to kill another giraffe wen there are zoos willing to take him. 

ok so what do you guys think of this one, i have an older male beardie who has very few teeth left and can't chew vegetables unless they are cut thinley/ small they also have to be hand fed to him cause he has an under bite (his lower jaw is larger than his top jaw) he has a harder time catching insects more than normal beardies and also was born with a kinked tail. i will never breed him because of his age and the amount of deformities he was born with. so do you thinks its ok for me to kill him and feed him to my BHP or one of my monitors? even though he is in no pain and has a great life.


----------



## Rlpreston (Mar 28, 2014)

saintanger said:


> they did kill him in front of the public and in front of kids Marius the giraffe dissected at Copenhagen zoo - video | World news | theguardian.com
> 
> also he was not euthanised but shot in the head with a bolt gun. and now this same zoo has killed 2 "older" lions and their 10 month old cubs to make way for 1 new male. if the lions were that old they would not be still breeding and raising 2 healthy cubs.
> 
> ...





You're not going to like this one bit, and I support your right to have your opinion 100%, but you did ask....

I think it would absolutely be the best thing for your lizard (and, in a round-about way, the natural thing to do!) for you to euthanise it. Then, having done so, if it can be used for food then why not? 

I love my pets just like the next person but I am under no illusions that we aren't using these pets for selfish purposes, just as with any other animal! 

To pick at one point you made, what about the right to live of the rats/insects/whatever else we are feeding to our pets? Those animals are all healthy, mostly young, and are knowingly bred and then killed. And what of the animals we farm for human consumption? All healthy, young and living good lives until we kill them to eat/wear.


As someone who is studying to enter the captive animal industry perhaps I have gained some extra insight that some others may not have, I can't be sure. What I am sure of it that it is hypocritical and selfish to condemn these practices while we practice them ourselves on animals we somehow place less value on!


----------



## saintanger (Mar 28, 2014)

Rlpreston said:


> You're not going to like this one bit, and I support your right to have your opinion 100%, but you did ask....
> 
> I think it would absolutely be the best thing for your lizard (and, in a round-about way, the natural thing to do!) for you to euthanise it. Then, having done so, if it can be used for food then why not?
> 
> ...



rats, mice, insects and our our meat products have been breed and raised to be killed and used as food. an animal that has been breed and raised as a pet or a zoo animal is not breed for food purposes. 

so even though my Beardie is in no pain and lives a good life, you still think i should have him euthanised. just because an animal is no longer useful as a breeder or they have a deformity gives us no right to take their life. 

i personally think some humans should be desexed and others should be killed for the crimes they have commited but it still does not give me the right to take their life. 

any animal who has the chance to live a long happy life should be given that chance. we humans think we have a god given right to do what we want wen we want. 

its a shame to see such a beautiful healthy young giraffe killed wen he could have gone to another zoo.


----------



## butters (Mar 28, 2014)

The giraffe wasn't euthanized because there wasn't anyone who wanted it. It happened because the zoo was constrained in who they could send it to. No one that they could send it to wanted it.
blame the system not the zoo. This happens all of the time with zoos it's just not publicized.
It was done humanely and didn't go to waste. Not only was it recycled but was used as an educational tool.
I have a problem with the system that led to the situation but not with the situation itself.


----------



## Rlpreston (Mar 28, 2014)

saintanger said:


> rats, mice, insects and our our meat products have been breed and raised to be killed and used as food. an animal that has been breed and raised as a pet or a zoo animal is not breed for food purposes.
> 
> so even though my Beardie is in no pain and lives a good life, you still think i should have him euthanised. just because an animal is no longer useful as a breeder or they have a deformity gives us no right to take their life.
> 
> ...



And this is where our opinions swing in opposite directions.

What gives you the right to decide that cows for beef can be killed for food but giraffe can't? That's speciesism if I've ever heard it! The cow doesn't know it was bred as food and nor did the giraffe know it was not!


----------



## saintanger (Mar 28, 2014)

if an animal is breed for food, i do feel sorry for it but it was breed for food. but an animal that was breed in a zoo, that people paid to go see wen it was born, was then killed.

i would have no problem is it was sick and they killed it and feed it to lions, its not the feeding part that gets to me. its letting them breed knowing it would be inbreed and then letting it live for 18 months because it was cute and would bring in more money wen people come to see the baby giraffe, then wen its big and not as cute kill it.


----------



## Reptiles78 (Mar 28, 2014)

I like the idea of being able to see how loins feed on their pray animals really cool, you wouldn't see that every day of the week. It's the circle of life.


----------



## princessparrot (Mar 28, 2014)

saintanger said:


> they did kill him in front of the public and in front of kids Marius the giraffe dissected at Copenhagen zoo - video | World news | theguardian.com
> 
> also he was not euthanised but shot in the head with a bolt gun. and now this same zoo has killed 2 "older" lions and their 10 month old cubs to make way for 1 new male. if the lions were that old they would not be still breeding and raising 2 healthy cubs.
> 
> ...


+100


----------

